# Pics of Rock Work



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi! I'm trying to figure out how to arrange my rocks in my new 100 gal new setup. So - if any of you have pics of rock work in your own tanks, I'd love to see them! I need ideas lol  Thanks!


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

Just Place them how you see fit. I am sure you cant do that bad. Sorry the water is low in the pic but this was taken after adding sand to the tank. This is my most recent rock setup. I did not like the look of lots of small rocks in such a large tank, So i opted on one large piece(HUGE 120+lbs) and a few other semi large pieces. Tank is 6ft long.

















The inside of the large rock on the left is nothing but holes. The fish have dug out ledges under the rocks and they run throughout all the holes in all the holey rocks. I currently have pseudo. Polit, Demasoni, Prot. Taiwan reef, Blue neon peacocks, Red empress, Oto. Lithobates, Yellow labs, a male venustus, Male sunshine peacock, xmas fulu, lethrinops "red cap" chirwa. . I have all the open water for the haps. and larger fish to roam and all the rocks down low for the mbuna to play in and hide from the venustus. He tries to eat them but they are fast. Spawning beds are made in the large caves, under overhangs and any open sand the guys can find. My picture is not the best, was taken with cell phone. Thing is, I dont think you can go wrong with your rock placement.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey PiePuncher PM sent


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I am always re-arranging my rock work, so here are some of mine:

(click on the photo for a better look)


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

This is a 38 gallon with limestone:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ Looks very cool Ridley!


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

This my 55 gallon.


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are awesome...thanks for sharing!!!

One question...my tank is custom built, 28" tall. Should I strive more for a "height" dimension with my rock since the tank is so tall? I love the setups you have all posted, but I"m afraid that if I only go halfway up the back of the tank with rock, it might look funny? Thoughts?

Thanks!!

:thumb:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

zinn250 said:


> One question...my tank is custom built, 28" tall. Should I strive more for a "height" dimension with my rock since the tank is so tall? I love the setups you have all posted, but I"m afraid that if I only go halfway up the back of the tank with rock, it might look funny? Thoughts?


Going really high may not be easy, especially if you're using smaller rocks. if it's not too late, before you place your tank, paint the outside back in blue or black (or a gradient if you're a good painter) with latex paint. That way the background that does show through looks a lot more like lake. I did black on my Malawi tank, but I'm going blue with the next one.

kevin


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's my arrangement...let me know what you all think!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ It looks good, but I would distribute the rocks slightly less evenly. You sort of got this man-made triangle shape distribution goin on... with the bigger rocks carefully stacked in the middle. Sort of what I had, in my third photo. Hence, why I re-arranged my rocks lol. Even/proportional distributions of rocks bug me. But thats just me. If it looks good to you, keep it!

Love the white sand with the white lava rock and the bluish background and water. Very slick/smooth look! What is your stock going to be? I think any yellow colored fish would look great in that tank. Yellow labs, for example.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I also like to add more height to the rock work. Here was my 1st attempt and then I decided to change it up.










This is my second attempt. I seem to move my rocks around once a week with water changes and I think this will suit me for the time being hah. I like how with the taller rock formation the fish seem to swim in the whole tank now.










sorry the 2nd pic is so blury I used my camera on the 1st pic and my phone on the 2nd.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AHcOccI ... annel_page


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

iplaywithemotions said:


> ^^ Love the white sand with the white lava rock and the bluish background and water. Very slick/smooth look! What is your stock going to be? I think any yellow colored fish would look great in that tank. Yellow labs, for example.


I'm not real "up" on the scientific names quite yet, I've spent a lot of time researching lately it seems like lol! I want Malawi's, specifically Aulonocara "Ruby Red", Protomelas Taeniolatus "Red Empress", and Placidochromis "Jalo". I found these 3 types on Rockymountaincichlids.com. I love their colors...I'm hoping they'll be ok together since they're all Malawi's? Matt from RMC said that when I'm ready, he'll help me choose which fish will be compatible, and how many of each I should buy.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

zinn250 said:


> iplaywithemotions said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ Love the white sand with the white lava rock and the bluish background and water. Very slick/smooth look! What is your stock going to be? I think any yellow colored fish would look great in that tank. Yellow labs, for example.
> ...


Yes, Malawi's are very colorful! Feel free to ask any stocking questions in the Lake Malawi subforum! Good luck!


----------

